# Jamik Maltese



## cutedoggies (Feb 24, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has any feedback on Jamik Maltese in South Carolina ?? We recently lost out beloved Beau a 13 y/o male maltese after a horrific battle with Cushing's, congestive heart failure, and a plasmacytoma tumor, and are begining the healing process by wanting to bring another little maltese baby into our home. We live in North Carolina but will travel the distance to find a great breeder. I am so glad to have found this website because now I know I am not the only maltese addict out there!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I haven't heard of them to be honest, but you are in the NC area and willing to take a drive, I did get my 2 dogs from Dian Lynch of MiDis Maltese in TN. She is near Nashville TN.

My signature pic is the boy I own from her. Her website is : Midis Maltese She sure has some beautiful dogs. Infact, she is showing the male I bought from her for me right now.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't have any feedback, but wanted to say I'm sorry for your loss of your beloved Beau :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Welcome to SM~ I hope you find your new little furbaby soon to help your healing process!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. I'm so sorry for the loss of your Beau, I lost my 14 1/2 year old Bichon a year ago - it's so hard. A new pup will never replace Beau, but he/she sure will help heal your heart and make you laugh out loud again.


I'm glad you're looking for a reputable breeder, I can't wait to see the tiny baby you end up with. :thumbsup:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sorry to hear of your loss but glad you found this site. welcome to SM!

are you looking for male or female? chaletdemaltese has an adorable male available in west virginia. my two girls are from there


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

welcome to SM, i'm so sorry to hear of your loss. :grouphug: i just wanted to wish you luck in your search. i'm sure you'll find the right breeder who has the perfect baby for you. 

(i'd also like to add that my mini is from chalet as well  )


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

From the website, she looks like a small show breeder.

http://jamikmaltese.com/

Why don't you pm Tanners Mom and see if she knows anything about her? She lives in South Carolina and goes to dog shows regularly. She may have met her.

I am so sorry about the loss of your Beau. My Lady is twelve and has a ton of health issues. I don't know what I'll do when I lose her.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i agree, she looks like a small show breeder. I LOVE that pic on her main page, with her and one of her dogs, very pretty. I dont' know her or of her, but that doesn't mean much, LOL!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I am so sorry about your loss, and can certainly sympathize. I lost my 14 year old Maltese, Casper, last year and immediately set out looking for reputable breeder. I was so lucky that Dian Lynch was right here in the same town as me! (The local vet referred me to Dian). You are going about it right, looking and asking here. The newspaper is a BAD place to go, as I believe most reputable breeders have waiting lists and do not have to advertise. 

Good Luck! Midis helped us to heal a little after Casper's death.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I just PM'd you. I think I saw them at the Columbia show but I'm not sure. There's a show in Hilton Head weekend after next I will be attending as a Groupie/Helper, they might be there.


----------



## cutedoggies (Feb 24, 2008)

> sorry to hear of your loss but glad you found this site. welcome to SM!
> 
> are you looking for male or female? chaletdemaltese has an adorable male available in west virginia. my two girls are from there [/B]



Dr. Jaimie, thanks for the link beautiful, beautiful dogs. And a Vet reference counts for alot :biggrin:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:smilie_daumenpos: You will get lots of information here on SM. Lots of good breeders and just lots of great people. That breeder seems to be on the up and up. I don't show in that area, but I do go over the results. It looks like they were showing their own dogs. But then there is one picture with Amy Pruett getting a major on the boy. 

So sorry for the loss of your little one. 

Tina


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss and hope your find a new puppy to heal your heart. The new puppy won't be a replacement, but I promise you that your heart can love another....

Don't be afraid of the small show breeders - it is important that they are learning and showing their dogs to improve their line. I wish you the best of luck!


----------

